# My newest acquisition...



## minicoop1985 (Feb 3, 2016)

It had been too long without one. Tried selling it on Fleabay, but the buyer never paid, so I'm keeping it.





500C/M by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Feb 4, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> It had been too long without one. Tried selling it on Fleabay, but the buyer never paid, so I'm keeping it.



Think that you would miss it no matter what you bought with the $$. Don't take mine out much but it's always a good time when I do.
Wonder how much longer they will hold their value though.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 4, 2016)

I REALLY miss my 1600f, but it died, so there's not much I could really do about it. REALLY miss that thing.


----------

